# Blue Boy has pass pulled at Hunter!!!!!!!!!!!!



## catskillman (Jan 14, 2019)

Yes!!!

For poaching , but being an AH for sure.

Heard he was told to check back in a week to see if it is pulled for good.  Which means "give us a week to have our lawyer pull the reject notice together"

There is no way they will give him it back.  Everyone complains about him, ski patrol has had to put him back together from his antics, and he is a hazard.  He is known on this site and others for his behavier.

Ski patrol and other customres that have been buzzed will revolt.


----------



## Edd (Jan 14, 2019)

Anyone got an idea how old this guy is?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 14, 2019)

So my prediction came true?

Mom & Pop company  ---->  You can get away with crap.

Publicly traded company --->   Ain't happenin'.


----------



## djd66 (Jan 14, 2019)

I would love to see some video of this A-hole doing what ever it is he does.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 14, 2019)

Poetic Justice! I have gotten buzzed by him. He is in his late 30's, early 40's, but never grew up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 14, 2019)

I'd be kinda bummed if he was done at Hunter for good.  I don't want anyone getting hurt, but I'd be a little bummed if the Saga was over.  

Maybe he will terrorize Bellyare next. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 14, 2019)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd be kinda bummed if he was done at Hunter for good.  I don't want anyone getting hurt, but I'd be a little bummed if the Saga was over.
> 
> Maybe he will terrorize Bellyare next.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



No one at Hunter will be bummed. Damn manchild!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 14, 2019)

deadheadskier said:


> *Maybe he will terrorize Bellyare next. *



It wont be Plattekill.  

 If he pulls that crap at Platty, two things will quickly happen:

1) He'll get the crap beaten out of him (while Platty employees look the other way)
2) He'll get the pass pulled.

That's the way a small Mom & Pop actually can effectively manage that situation.  LOL


----------



## John9 (Jan 14, 2019)

He will be blacklisted by NY ski areas. Everyone talks, it's a small world.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 14, 2019)

John9 said:


> He will be blacklisted by NY ski areas. Everyone talks, it's a small world.




He goes to Killington often early and late season.....  lucky them.........


----------



## catskillman (Jan 14, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> So my prediction came true?
> 
> Mom & Pop company  ---->  You can get away with crap.
> 
> Publicly traded company --->   Ain't happenin'.



you got it.  They lucked out catching him this way too.  They can have him arrested for trespassing...

And since they know about him, have a record of customer complaints over the years, etc......if he hurt someone with his antics the law suit could be huge.  They continued to sell him a pass...knowing he was a danger.  Although I am sure Peak has some damm good lawyers on staff.  Hell - this forum alone has enough stories over the years.......


----------



## skinowworklater (Jan 14, 2019)

Gotta love Karma!!! 

Ain't life a Bitch Blue Boy!!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 14, 2019)

catskillman said:


> They lucked out catching him this way too.  *They can have him arrested for trespassing...*



Trespassing; when you said, "poaching", I thought you meant a closed trail?


----------



## catskillman (Jan 14, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> Trespassing; when you said, "poaching", I thought you meant a closed trail?



yes.  because the trail was closed.  That was the word on the street on Sunday.  I am not a lawyer, but I can see it I guess.  Saturday was the 1st day the trail was opened and he wanted to be the 1st one down it apparently.  Well - apparently he made it happen.  

The more I think about this, this happening is truly a good thing for the mountain, their guest and certainly the ski patrol.  There are a lot of people talking about it.  It was the talk of the mountain all weekend.  Everyone knows him or of him........

BUT - it is a bad thing for this forum..........he was a conversation piece


----------



## trackbiker (Jan 15, 2019)

catskillman said:


> BUT - it is a bad thing for this forum..........he was a conversation piece



It's also a bad thing for whatever ski area he chooses to terrorize next.


----------



## rtjcbrown (Jan 15, 2019)

On a totally unrelated note, there was a guy I met in the parking lot dressed in brand new all red ski jacket and pants who gave me money to buy him a day pass. I saw him skiing like a maniac later on. He kept his facemask on so no one could see his face. You don't think.....?


----------



## raisingarizona (Jan 15, 2019)

rtjcbrown said:


> On a totally unrelated note, there was a guy I met in the parking lot dressed in brand new all red ski jacket and pants who gave me money to buy him a day pass. I saw him skiing like a maniac later on. He kept his facemask on so no one could see his face. You don't think.....?



Legend. 

He ain’t done or dead yet. He might lay low for a while until the heat dies down but this won’t be the end of blue boy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2019)

Blue Boy ---> Red Man

The saga continues. Lol

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## canobie#1 (Jan 15, 2019)

https://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/137683-Blue-Boy-at-Hunter

For anyone who was as lost as I was......


----------



## crazy (Jan 15, 2019)

This is the stuff of legend. I just wasted or enjoyed a good 30 minutes of reading through the past threads on Blue Boy. Well, if I ever see him at Waterville, Cannon, or Bretton Woods I'll be sure to give ski patrol a heads up.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 15, 2019)

Give it a rest. Enough with the hate.

I've seen this guy (Brian?) many times since these silly threads started and I've never had an issue with him nor have I ever seen him buzz anybody. To those who have been, did you ever consider that he just doesn't like you? Or that, heaven forbid, that you did something to piss him off? And he sure as hell isn't the first Hunter skier to poach a closed run, at Hunter or elsewhere. Just unfortunate to get caught.

Maybe you guys who are so obsessed with him should start your own chat room on a separate site and stop clogging this forum up with these dumb threads.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 15, 2019)

JimG. said:


> I ever seen him buzz anybody. To those who have been, *did you ever consider that he just doesn't like you?* Or that, heaven forbid, that *you did something to piss him off?*



This is, ummmmm........, an odd defense.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 15, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is, ummmmm........, an odd defense.



Not a defense...just trying to reconcile why a few people have so much of an issue with him and nobody else does. 

I don't defend anybody's behavior; I have much more important things to do.

And I don't have the hate in me to invoke your solution which is to beat the crap out of him.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 15, 2019)

JimG. said:


> * I don't have the hate in me to invoke your solution which is to beat the crap out of him.*



A bit much, no?


----------



## catskillman (Jan 15, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is, ummmmm........, an odd defense.


 
I do not know blue boy - he does not know me.  I change my jacket often so he can't possibly be signaling me out.  I have seen him buzz dozens while I was riding lifts over the past few years.

you need to chill and be happy you weren't one of his targets.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 15, 2019)

rtjcbrown said:


> On a totally unrelated note, there was a guy I met in the parking lot dressed in brand new all red ski jacket and pants who gave me money to buy him a day pass. I saw him skiing like a maniac later on. He kept his facemask on so no one could see his face. You don't think.....?



could be.  he did always keep his face mask all the way up.  (It was blue of course)

AND why could someone not buy their own pass????  or use the kiosk?  This is an unusual move for anyone to say the least.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 15, 2019)

catskillman said:


> *you need to chill and be happy you weren't one of his targets.*



There are only two types of Hunter skiers:

1)  Those who have been targeted by Blue Boy

2)  Those who will be targeted by Blue Boy


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 15, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Not a defense...just trying to reconcile why a few people have so much of an issue with him and nobody else does.
> 
> I don't defend anybody's behavior; I have much more important things to do.
> 
> And I don't have the hate in me to invoke your solution which is to beat the crap out of him.



It's more than just a few people. As a regular at Hunter, I can tell you has has calmed down over the last couple of years, but still skis, recklessly from time to time. How could he hate me, when he does not even know me. Been buzzed by him twice, along with many friends of mine. I am sorry, but Karma's long dick has caught up with him!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 15, 2019)

andrec10 said:


> It's more than just a few people. As a regular at Hunter, I can tell you has has calmed down over the last couple of years, but still skis, recklessly from time to time. How could he hate me, when he does not even know me. Been buzzed by him twice, along with many friends of mine. I am sorry, but Karma's long dick has caught up with him!



Maybe you ski slow.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 15, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> Maybe you ski slow.


Wrong!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 15, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> *Maybe you ski slow.*



As if it's possible to out-race Blue Boy?

Compared to Blue Boy, an avalanche moves slow.


----------



## abc (Jan 15, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> > To those who have been, did you ever consider that he just doesn't like you? Or that, heaven forbid, that you did something to piss him off?
> ...


"Odd defense" is putting it politely. "Blame the victim" is a natural reaction for close friends/associates. But when there're multiple victims, it became a losing defense. In fact, it's a dangerous "enabler" position for anyone to take up on behalf of a stranger. 

As long as those "few people" were skiing as they're expected, it gave NO justification for what he does to them!

Have you ever consider the only reason you haven't been his target is you weren't the only one on the mountain, and he had other "more suitable" victims to play with? 



Smellytele said:


> Maybe you ski slow.


Maybe he does, maybe he doesn't. But it's irrelevant. He has every right to ski as fast or as slow as he sees fit without endangering others. Blue boy can ski as fast as he likes, so long as he doesn't buzz anyone slower.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 15, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Maybe you guys who are so obsessed with him should start your own chat room on a separate site and stop clogging this forum up with these dumb threads.



I don't think it is clogging up the forum and I find it entertaining. I'd rather have more activity on this forum than have a dead forum with only a handful of posts to read.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 15, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> Maybe you ski slow.



And maybe you are just STUPID!


----------



## skiur (Jan 15, 2019)

cdskier said:


> I don't think it is clogging up the forum and I find it entertaining. I'd rather have more activity on this forum than have a dead forum with only a handful of posts to read.



Really, there is a total if one current thread about him, how the hell is that "clogging up the forum"?  Anyways, I am glad to see karma catching up with him.


----------



## RichT (Jan 15, 2019)

I was right behind him on the North Side Saturday, saw the liftie yell at him it was closed............to late he was gone in a minute, no way to get back up without taking the same lift. Ski patrol was standing there waiting for him. I didn't see what happened because I wasn't interested, I was skiing!


----------



## mbedle (Jan 15, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> As if it's possible to out-race Blue Boy?
> 
> Compared to Blue Boy, an avalanche moves slow.



Just a hint of sarcasm??? LOL


----------



## cdskier (Jan 15, 2019)

skiur said:


> Really, there is a total if one current thread about him, how the hell is that "clogging up the forum"?



Agreed. If someone doesn't want to read it, just don't click on the thread.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 15, 2019)

cdskier said:


> I don't think it is clogging up the forum and I find it entertaining. I'd rather have more activity on this forum than have a dead forum with only a handful of posts to read.




agreed.  I am baffled by his remarks.  How can you defend blueboy??? or any other similar person......does not matter what color he wears.  and then insult others.  Crazy........

although maybe he is now redboy???  I never understood why he did not change his clothes after all this...........in the spring he has a black jacket,  but everyone still knows it is him....


----------



## catskillman (Jan 15, 2019)

RichT said:


> I was right behind him on the North Side Saturday, saw the liftie yell at him it was closed............to late he was gone in a minute, no way to get back up without taking the same lift. Ski patrol was standing there waiting for him. I didn't see what happened because I wasn't interested, I was skiing!



I heard he argued with them and asked if he ever gave them any trouble !!!! Can you imagine?  Ski Patrol has spoke to him several times over the years.


----------



## Lefty4514 (Jan 15, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> Maybe you ski slow.



Poeple who think it’s their right to ski fast no matter how many people are on the trail are inconsiderate dbags.  An intermediate skier on an intermediate trail doesn’t  deserve to get taken out or used as a gate/buzzed.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 15, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> A bit much, no?



you said it.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 15, 2019)

catskillman said:


> you need to chill and be happy you weren't one of his targets.



I think this was for me.

I need to chill? Be happy I'm not a target?

Do you think you are his target? A little paranoid?

Please. It's a dumb topic, one I doubt Hunter appreciates as the most frequent post here about their product. And you're telling me I should focus on some crazy guy in blue because he allegedly buzzes people at Hunter, home of 5000 skiers a weekend doing the Weehawken Watusi and buzzing/hitting everything in sight?

Time to take my own advice and not try to understand anyone's behavior. Carry on with the thread, I'm out.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 15, 2019)

JimG. said:


> I think this was for me.
> 
> I need to chill? Be happy I'm not a target?
> 
> ...


If Hunter had taken care of the problem earlier we would not be typing away here.

I have been his target, as have several others I know and some that are on these threads.  I do not know the man, I was just another salomn pole that day as were most of the others.  

Good luck out there....


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 16, 2019)

andrec10 said:


> And maybe you are just STUPID!



Maybe you can't take a joke or just have Asperger's and if so I apologize.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 16, 2019)

JimG. said:


> I think this was for me.
> 
> I need to chill? Be happy I'm not a target?
> 
> ...



And I do not know you either.  I did not buy a peak pass this season, and have been skiing all over and just ski in a day at Hunter when I can or someone hands me a ticket.  I have seen him multiple times, his behavier has not changed, and he definitly still comes in way too fast into the 6 pack line. (the only line I have seen him in this season.)

Do you ski in that yellow jacket?  Maybe he avoids yellow jackets because you defend him....


----------



## catskillman (Jan 16, 2019)

catskillman said:


> could be.  he did always keep his face mask all the way up.  (It was blue of course)
> 
> AND why could someone not buy their own pass????  or use the kiosk?  This is an unusual move for anyone to say the least.



Thought about this again - Maybe the $ was counterfeit !!!!!


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 16, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> Maybe you can't take a joke or just have Asperger's and if so I apologize.



I take plenty of jokes, and dont joke about Aspergers, my brother had it. So now you are a asshole as well.


----------



## abc (Jan 16, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> Maybe you can't take a joke or just have Asperger's and if so I apologize.


Stop digging!

If you post a joke and nobody laughed, it's a sign your joke wasn't funny. If you can't even see that, you are the joke.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 16, 2019)

abc said:


> Stop digging!
> 
> If you post a joke and nobody laughed, it's a sign your joke wasn't funny. If you can't even see that, you are the joke.



Thank you!


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 17, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Maybe you guys who are so obsessed with him should start your own chat room on a separate site and *stop clogging this forum up with these dumb threads.*



Respectfully, I don't think that this forum has had a problem with too much activity or too many threads lately.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 17, 2019)

VTKilarney said:


> Respectfully, I don't think that this forum has had a problem with too much activity or too many threads lately.



Sad but true


----------



## Harvey (Jan 17, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> Compared to Blue Boy, an avalanche moves slow.



That's quite a testimonial.


----------



## raisingarizona (Jan 17, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> There are only two types of Hunter skiers:
> 
> 1)  Those who have been targeted by Blue Boy
> 
> 2)  Those who will be targeted by Blue Boy



3.....

The ladies that long to be targeted by blue boy.

Legend.


----------



## abc (Jan 17, 2019)

4. Gay boys who hope to become the target of blue boy...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2019)

Stowe's (vail's) version of BlueBoy?

https://unofficialnetworks.com/2019/01/17/should-this-boarder-be-banned-from-vail-resorts-for-life/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 19, 2019)

gmcunni said:


> Stowe's (vail's) version of BlueBoy?
> 
> https://unofficialnetworks.com/2019/01/17/should-this-boarder-be-banned-from-vail-resorts-for-life/




It doesnt seem like this Stowe guy is dangerous, it just seems like he's white trash.  

Of course, given Vail wont comment due to privacy fears, there could be much more to this story.


----------



## abc (Jan 19, 2019)

Seems harsh for a single f-bomb. 

Pull pass for a season maybe. Ban for life?

But there may have been prior transgressions we didn’t hear about though.


----------



## crazy (Jan 19, 2019)

abc said:


> Seems harsh for a single f-bomb.
> 
> Pull pass for a season maybe. Ban for life?
> 
> But there may have been prior transgressions we didn’t hear about though.



Apparently he tried to start a fight and has a history of bad behavior, whether that's harassing employees, poaching runs, I'm not sure. It sounds like he had been warned before and this was the final straw. Sounds like he got what he deserved.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 27, 2019)

RichT said:


> I was right behind him on the North Side Saturday, saw the liftie yell at him it was closed............to late he was gone in a minute, no way to get back up without taking the same lift. Ski patrol was standing there waiting for him. I didn't see what happened because I wasn't interested, I was skiing!



He got the pass back!  Noone can believe it........what does he have on someone there???????  What a mess......


----------



## abc (Jan 27, 2019)

Did anyone hear the story about a passholder who lambasted the management for the issues with the new terrain on FB, then got his pass money refunded and told he’s no longer allowed to ski at Hunter?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 28, 2019)

abc said:


> Did anyone hear the story about a passholder who lambasted the management for the issues with the new terrain on FB, then got his pass money refunded and told he’s no longer allowed to ski at Hunter?



No..


----------



## skiur (Jan 28, 2019)

abc said:


> Did anyone hear the story about a passholder who lambasted the management for the issues with the new terrain on FB, then got his pass money refunded and told he’s no longer allowed to ski at Hunter?



If true that is pretty damn pathetic......talk shit about management and get banned for life, put peoples lives in danger and only get banned for 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## catskillman (Jan 28, 2019)

abc said:


> Did anyone hear the story about a passholder who lambasted the management for the issues with the new terrain on FB, then got his pass money refunded and told he’s no longer allowed to ski at Hunter?



Yes.  It was a woman actually.  And they also refunded her locker fee.
\
No freedom of speech at Hunter!!!!!!!!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 28, 2019)

catskillman said:


> Yes.  It was a woman actually.  And they also refunded her locker fee.
> \
> No freedom of speech at Hunter!!!!!!!!



Why do you waste your time at Hunter if you hate it so much..???    Boggles the mind.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 28, 2019)

I would not ski there if I hated it.  It boggles my mind that a public company operates like this........


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 28, 2019)

catskillman said:


> I would not ski there if I hated it.  It boggles my mind that a public company operates like this........



Just seems like you jump on every negative thing you can find for some reason.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 28, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Just seems like you jump on every negative thing you can find for some reason.




You have to admit there are a lot of scary negatives happening this season, most of which should never have happened.  I don't like to see people get hurt and/or die when most can be prevented.  And them to take someone's pass for freedom of speech, but allow blue boy to keep skiing is beyond comprehension
I realize it is a public place and it attracts all kinds.  But it is insane now.  The bar is a shit show - guys being dragged out in cuffs, another dying of an overdose in the bar.  I have not been there often this season, but everyday there has been quite the experience.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 28, 2019)

catskillman said:


> You have to admit there are a lot of scary negatives happening this season, most of which should never have happened.  I don't like to see people get hurt and/or die when most can be prevented.  And them to take someone's pass for freedom of speech, but allow blue boy to keep skiing is beyond comprehension
> I realize it is a public place and it attracts all kinds.  But it is insane now.  The bar is a shit show - guys being dragged out in cuffs, another dying of an overdose in the bar.  I have not been there often this season, but everyday there has been quite the experience.



I just go to snowboard - I don't do the lodge or care about "blueboy".
I'm having a great season!  Maybe I'm just oblivious to the drama..   Or I just don't give a shti...


----------



## So Inclined (Jan 28, 2019)

catskillman said:


> No freedom of speech at Hunter!!!!!!!!



The First Amendment doesn't apply to what one says on private property/in private forums.


----------



## RichT (Jan 28, 2019)

catskillman said:


> You have to admit there are a lot of scary negatives happening this season, most of which should never have happened.  I don't like to see people get hurt and/or die when most can be prevented.  And them to take someone's pass for freedom of speech, but allow blue boy to keep skiing is beyond comprehension
> I realize it is a public place and it attracts all kinds.  But it is insane now.  The bar is a shit show - guys being dragged out in cuffs, another dying of an overdose in the bar.  I have not been there often this season, but everyday there has been quite the experience.



Wait What? I haven't seen/heard anything about people being cuffed or dying at the bar! Where did you get this from?


----------



## Edd (Jan 28, 2019)

Hunter sounds like Afghanistan. I feel like I’m missing out as a Peaks passholder. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 28, 2019)

I thought someone ODed in the lift shack?

I'm not sure someone getting dragged out of the bar in cuffs is all that scandalous though.  Place has always been a hard drinking mountain, hasn't it?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 28, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> I thought someone ODed in the lift shack?
> 
> I'm not sure someone getting dragged out of the bar in cuffs is all that scandalous though.  Place has always been a hard drinking mountain, hasn't it?



It can be depending on what's up..


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 28, 2019)

Edd said:


> Hunter sounds like Afghanistan. I feel like I’m missing out as a Peaks passholder.



Not missing out on much - unless you feel like partying in the lodge.
It's still actually a fun place when I go.   I just have too much weird personal history there  So I tend to keep away now.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 28, 2019)

Edd said:


> *Hunter sounds like Afghanistan.* I feel like I’m missing out as a Peaks passholder.



*Hunter Mountain
Survive It If You Can*


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 28, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> *Hunter Mountain
> Survive It If You Can*



OR.... Just stay the fuck away...  We're good with that..


----------



## So Inclined (Jan 28, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> I thought someone ODed in the lift shack?
> 
> I'm not sure someone getting dragged out of the bar in cuffs is all that scandalous though.  Place has always been a hard drinking mountain, hasn't it?



I heard through the grapevine that a liftie had a seizure. Either way, it's not my business. No matter what the cause was, I hope that he or she got/is getting the help needed to get better.  

Never heard about anything like that in the bar, but I'm not around there much. "Hard-drinking"? Psssh, it's a bit boozy but hardly spring break at Panama City Beach or a Hells Angels clubhouse.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 28, 2019)

So Inclined said:


> I heard through the grapevine that a liftie had a seizure. Either way, it's not my business. No matter what the cause was, I hope that he or she got/is getting the help needed to get better.
> 
> Never heard about anything like that in the bar, but I'm not around there much. "Hard-drinking"? Psssh, it's a bit boozy but hardly spring break at Panama City Beach or a Hells Angels clubhouse.



someone did OD in the bar.  Ask any regular or employee.  I just happened to be there that day.


----------



## crazy (Jan 28, 2019)

Glad that Blue Boy had his pass reinstated at Hunter.

It means he won't be skiing at MY mountain. 

Long live Blue Boy.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 29, 2019)

Funny thing about that guy is...  Nobody I know that's actually a good skier/rider cares much about him.


----------



## skiur (Jan 29, 2019)

If someone come too close to me while I am skiing I am ready to push back, if you are gonna hit me I am gonna give you a hockey style check before you do, I am not trying to hurt anyone but if its me or you and it is your fault and you are an adult then its gonna be you.  If the guy is doing this to kids  then that is a different story all together.  Most incidents can be avoided....when I am skiing a busy trail I pay more attention to the skiing around me then my own so I can be ready to avoid out of control others or if unavoidable to protect myself when needed.  Awareness of your surroundings is most important especially on busy trails.  Same can be said for driving a car.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 29, 2019)

He's never come too close to me for some reason.   What have I done wrong?


----------



## snowitall1 (Feb 3, 2019)

Quote Originally Posted by abc View Post
Did anyone hear the story about a passholder who lambasted the management for the issues with the new terrain on FB, then got his pass money refunded and told he’s no longer allowed to ski at Hunter?
If true that is pretty damn pathetic......talk shit about management and get banned for life, put peoples lives in danger and only get banned for 2 weeks!!!

Clarifying some rumors ... for a friend...

1. "Zhe" :wink:is welcome to purchase a day pass and ski at Hunter...the part about "not being able to ski at Hunter" is not true. It is the season passholders pass which has allegedly been blocked. 

The issue had nothing to do with the new terrain...and there was NO talk of new terrain on FB...that was never an issue. 

2. There is no "banned for life".... 

Zhe thanks you for the recognition and looks forward to skiing with zher friends again soon...after nearly 4 decades as a dedicated, passholder and full time resident homeowner, tax payer in the community for over 3 decades...a stand up citizen in the community...

In the meantime Zhe welcomes free drinks and any contributions to day tickets are greatly appreciated. :razz::beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 3, 2019)

I wonder what the legality of that is?   They are basically singling out an individual and mandating they pay a higher rate for their product.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## crazy (Feb 3, 2019)

deadheadskier said:


> I wonder what the legality of that is?   They are basically singling out an individual and mandating they pay a higher rate for their product.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



Businesses are allowed to deny service to individuals, although they legally aren't allowed to discriminate based on certain factors, including race, religion, sex, national origin, sexual orientation (it varies by state). I don't know the circumstances of this case, so I can't say whether it was legal or not. I will say that it would undoubtedly be cheaper to continue buying day passes than hiring a legal team to litigate this against Peaks Resorts, though if the person in question has a lot of money, they could choose to do this to send a message.


----------



## skiur (Feb 3, 2019)

snowitall1 said:


> Quote Originally Posted by abc View Post
> Did anyone hear the story about a passholder who lambasted the management for the issues with the new terrain on FB, then got his pass money refunded and told he’s no longer allowed to ski at Hunter?
> If true that is pretty damn pathetic......talk shit about management and get banned for life, put peoples lives in danger and only get banned for 2 weeks!!!
> 
> ...



If I had a pass and they took it away but told me I can still get day tickets I would tell them to go fuck themselves and never give them another penny.....but that's just me..... Zhe sounds like a fool.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 3, 2019)

He's back....


----------



## catskillman (Feb 6, 2019)

andrec10 said:


> He's back....




I know.  unbelievable.  No one understands what the mountains logic could possibly be.  Lot of pretty funny theories out there........


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 6, 2019)

I don't know why I keep reading about this...


----------



## Los (Feb 6, 2019)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I don't know why I keep reading about this...



Me too. But I do. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## kingslug (Feb 6, 2019)

I've been going there for 22 years and have no idea who this is????


----------

